# Price of trimmed finger



## Dougplogan (Dec 27, 2021)

I was just looking at some stuff on eBay. From what I understood prices were based on all the pm content. But I'm seeing trimmed ram fingers selling for 150 a pound. There's only the gold in those and less than 2 grams right? Does the scrap when separated really sell for more than what the recycled value is?


----------



## olawlor (Dec 27, 2021)

The price of electronics scrap on eBay is likely driven by people who don't know the yields and/or can't do the math needed to figure out the value. 

I agree those prices are not justified by the precious metals content.


----------



## Dougplogan (Dec 27, 2021)

olawlor said:


> The price of electronics scrap on eBay is likely driven by people who don't know the yields and/or can't do the math needed to figure out the value.
> 
> I agree those prices are not justified by the precious metals content.


At prices like that I won't be collecting any more scrap to process. Lol I literally just put 2 pounds of trimmed fingers in AP earlier. I'll just save everything like I'm doing now and sell it as ready to refine


----------



## silversaddle1 (Dec 28, 2021)

Not everyone who buys scrap is buying to refine. There are a lot of people out there buying on speculation that gold will continue to climb in value. Case in point, the guy who bought 100 pounds of fingers 7-10 years ago for the crazy price at that time of $75.00 per pound. If he had just sat on them this long and could sell for the magic number of $150.00, well double your money in 7-10 years, and maybe even better if gold continues to gain. I have seen it first-hand more than once. I will say this, if anyone wants to pay $150.00 a pound, I'll sell you 100 pounds of them!!!


----------



## rickbb (Dec 28, 2021)

At that price I could buy them from online scrap buyers, (their current price is $30 per lb.), and resell on fleabay for $120 per lb. profit!

I guess there are way too many people that can't seem to use google to find the real price for things.


----------



## Dougplogan (Dec 28, 2021)

rickbb said:


> At that price I could buy them from online scrap buyers, (their current price is $30 per lb.), and resell on fleabay for $120 per lb. profit!
> 
> I guess there are way too many people that can't seem to use google to find the real price for things.


I was looking on eBay for the pyroceram dishes and figured I'd check out some scrap. Alot of it is selling for more than what the pm value is in them. I was very surprised to say the least. And it was obviously selling because auctions had bids. We're can I buy the trimmed fingers for 30 a pound?


----------



## Martijn (Dec 28, 2021)

Now that would be a real goldmine! Buying anything at 30, selling for 120.. 
But think about it, how much extra would someone charge for manually trimming a pound worth of fingers and still leave room for profit on the gold yield after refining cost? 
Mission impossible imo. Besides third world country child labor...
Buying ram whole with the chips could be 'more profitable?' if you go for the chips too. You will have to put in some manual labor yourself. 
Decide how much that's worth to you and add that to the maximum price you would be willing to pay for pre processed and clean material, ready to recover. 
Look at what scrapyards pay for ram to get an idea of what a reasonable price is. 
E waste is only profitable if you buy scrap and resell it, keeping the nuggets to yourself to refine the values from. 
Or sort the shinies out and sell to idiots on e-bay.


----------



## Dougplogan (Dec 28, 2021)

I've got a couple pounds of ram chips. Anyone know how much gold are in them? It's the rectangle chips with legs on two side that came off of ram sticks


----------



## Martijn (Dec 28, 2021)

Maybe they are in this thread, or at least something very similar. Second post is what you have i think. 
My results of specific types of IC chips, flatpacks and BGA


----------



## rickbb (Dec 29, 2021)

Dougplogan said:


> I was looking on eBay for the pyroceram dishes and figured I'd check out some scrap. Alot of it is selling for more than what the pm value is in them. I was very surprised to say the least. And it was obviously selling because auctions had bids. We're can I buy the trimmed fingers for 30 a pound?


$30 a pound is what buyers like board sort and cash for computer scrap are currently paying for close trimmed fingers.


----------



## Dougplogan (Dec 29, 2021)

rickbb said:


> $30 a pound is what buyers like board sort and cash for computer scrap are currently paying for close trimmed fingers.


Oh ok that makes sense then. I am in tn the scrap yards don't buy circuit boards here for the most part. Even gold is hard to sell unless it's jewelry. Pawn shops and cash for gold places just look at nuggets natural gold and say no. And anything you've personally melted they do the same thing. Again that's most places.


----------



## silversaddle1 (Dec 30, 2021)

Yeah, 30 dollars a pound is what boarsort is paying to the guy who has a few ounces or pounds of them. They will pay a lot more if you have 10+ pounds.


----------



## GuyGuyGuythe1st (Jan 10, 2022)

I'd just like to add cause I feel it was missed. Trimmed fingers are not based off of just daily spot price of gold. Each individual supplier has different processes to trim. Some are more labor intensive than others. Which equates to time and money spent. Ebay and other auctions sites also take a 10-12% of the sale, not including shipping and handling. That usually gets put in the sale as a increase to price. Most people that sell fingers are small businesses, if not solo actors.


----------

